# ANY TIPS HOW TO HURRY AWAY THE WINTER COAT ON HORSES



## Gucci_b (8 April 2007)

ANY TIPS HOW TO HURRY ALONG THE WINTER COAT FROM HORSES AND PONIES, IT'S GETTING REALLY WARM NOW (NICE) CAN'T CLIP AS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE END OF FEB AT THE LATEST, GETTING HORSE HAIR EVERY WHERE, POOR THINGS THEY ARE TOO WARM.. XX


----------



## TiaPony (8 April 2007)

brush brush brush. currycombs are paticularly effective and if you use a wet cloth and wipe over, heaps of hair comes out
x


----------



## Stinkbomb (8 April 2007)

What breed of horses do you have? do you intend showing? I will clip Inky all year as thats how miniatures are shown but it doesnt seem to have had any bad effect on his coat. I would clip them if they are too warm.


----------



## dieseldog (8 April 2007)

I clipped mine today....


----------



## Gucci_b (8 April 2007)

OH.... THOUGHT IF YOU CLIPPED NOW YOU MAY DO HARM TO THEIR LOVELY SUMMER COATS...  EACH TO THEIR OWN I GUESS XX


----------



## Stinkbomb (8 April 2007)

Thats what people do say but i have never had experience of a bad coat after cliping. Like you said each to their own. I think people will have differing opinions on how they feel about clipping in summer


----------



## truffles (8 April 2007)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthreaded.php/Cat/0/Number/1911856/an/0/page/2#1911856

Might help.


----------



## vickers22 (8 April 2007)

get one of those rubber curry combs-works fabby to get hair out!xx


----------



## helpplease (8 April 2007)

A  round rubber curry comb used in circular motions all over the body, then followed by a metal scraper then a flicky dandy brush. Also, adding soya oil to the diet seems to speed up coat transistions. 
My boy grows a heavy thick winter coat, and takes months to get rid of his - these are the only things that work (and lots of rolling, but that's his method, not mine!).


----------



## SpruceRI (8 April 2007)

Gave my shettie a full clip today. He was so relieved!


----------



## Weezy (8 April 2007)

I happily clip all year round if the horse warrants it!  The only reason not to clip late is if you want to show.


----------



## flyingfeet (8 April 2007)

Metal shedding blade - best thing since sliced bread!

Also takes ingrained hair out of rugs!


----------



## dieseldog (8 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
OH.... THOUGHT IF YOU CLIPPED NOW YOU MAY DO HARM TO THEIR LOVELY SUMMER COATS...  EACH TO THEIR OWN I GUESS XX 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I never clipped a horse this late before, but I only got her about 2 weeks ago and she wasn't clipped. If I rode her for 10 minutes she was sweating profusly, not because she was unfit just because she was so hot, even stood in the stable she was sweating so I clipped her. Just didn't think it could be very pleasent for her being like that


----------



## WishfulThinker (8 April 2007)

Ive found a good few hours without a rug on seems to help!  Beau is out without his now 24/7 and loads of his winter fluff has come out, but his summer coat is annoyingly long!!


----------

